# What would it take to get Barbosa?



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

What would it take for the Raptors to get Barbosa? (outside of Bosh, Villanueva, Graham, Calderon)


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

1 billion dollars.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> 1 billion dollars.


No no no.


You have do it like this:


Ooonnnee Hunndreed BILLLLIOOOON dolllarssss. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..... hahaha.. hehe...... errmm.......


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Right now, a 1st rounder in the near future. They're not gonna let him walk with another year left for nothing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I hope we do get rid of him. Keep James Jones (rumor about getting rid of him to extend Barbosa) or even if we don't. Barbosa keeps someone else from coming in lol.. I'm not sure as to why our front office loves Barbosa so much. erratic, and too frenetic for my taste,


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I agree with Dissonances.

Barbosa is not the future 2 guard or point guard for this team.

We should get rid of him as soon as possible.

I can't stand his stupid decisions.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Barbosa played in a Brazilian minor league before being drafted. He had to learn English and how to play in the NBA. Injuries slowed him a bit, but he's been improving a lot this season.

Some people dump on Leandro because he's not a classic point guard, but he is beginning to become a distributor even though Diaw and House tend to split the backup PG role. What Leandro adds to the Suns is an unbelievably fast player who can get to the basket, shoot threes, and increasingly kick out to shooters. His defense has improved from awful to average but should keep getting better.

The guy Barbosa most resembles is Bobby Jackson of the Grizzlies, but Leandro is a much better shooter.

Leandro Barbosa 
Phoenix Suns 
Position: G 
Height: 6-3 Weight: 188 
From : Brazil 
Player file | Team stats 

2005-06 Statistics 
PPG 12.4 
RPG 2.4 
APG 2.5 
SPG .77 
BPG .09 
FG% .491 
FT% .738 
3P% .459 
MPG 26.9 

Bobby Jackson 
Memphis Grizzlies 
Position: G 
Height: 6-1 Weight: 185 
College : Minnesota 
Player file | Team stats 

2005-06 Statistics 
PPG 11.4 
RPG 3.2 
APG 2.9 
SPG .85 
BPG .02 
FG% .377 
FT% .730 
3P% .377 
MPG 25.5


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> I agree with Dissonances.
> 
> Barbosa is not the future 2 guard or point guard for this team.
> 
> ...



and if we could get a future first rd pick for him which I think is easier to come by. I'd love it.


Can't believe the ******* NY Knicks gave up a first rder this yr for Eddy Curry, probably didn't think they'd be this bad with Curry but funny thing is they prolly be just as bad or even worse w/o him. They had a chance to take Gay or Morrison or Aldridge potentially..for Curry. At least that would've been a start for something. Bulls though have a choice of making it this yrs pick of next yrs. Knicks could live with this yrs going to them, if Oden is in next yr.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Last year I wanted Barbosa's head.

This year he has played quite well. His defense has picked up, his shot has improved, and he might be the fastest Sun ever...even faster then KJ.

I want to keep him. He fits is perfect with this team and can really cause matchup problems. He makes a tall point guard and a stupid fast off guard. When it comes time for Nash to retire or take it down a notch Barbosa may be ready to assume the PG duties. I also have seen Nash out and about with Barbosa a few times in Phoenix. Perhaps Nash is mentoring him? That is good.

Barbosa now does not seem out of control and makes much better decisions then he did last year.

I now know why the Suns are so high on him. He could be the next KJ if his passing improves.

Sorry but not even a high #1 would interest me at this time. However, we may try and steal Bosh away when he becomes a free agent. :banana:


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

If the Raptors do business with us, I will cut somebody.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> If the Raptors do business with us, I will cut somebody.



Colangelo leaving was no sweat off my balls. I could careless. He didn't do everything himself as in make decisions with drafting players/bringing in players. So, I don't take it personal cuz him leaving doesn't mean we'll suffer or be worse in the future.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmm... I like Barbosa a lot this year. I'd want to keep him  He's definately improved more than last year. He matures every year it seems, especially now since Nash is mentoring him I believe.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Leandro is so much improved, no way I let him go. He is finally playing HIS game, not Nash's or anyone else. He is one of the most improved players this season.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

i agree with Barbosa supporters. Kid is one of the top 3 three point shooters in the league, not to mention one of the fastest. He can score on anybody. No, he isnt the pg the Suns wanted him to be, but the kid is good. I'd take Barbs over James Jones any day of the week. What has James Jones done for me lately? Absolutely jack ****.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Do you think Barbosa has the ability to run the point?


----------



## donMartini (Jul 12, 2005)

Do *you* think James Jones has the ability to run the point?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

azirishmusic said:


> The guy Barbosa most resembles is Bobby Jackson of the Grizzlies, but Leandro is a much better shooter.
> 
> Leandro Barbosa
> 
> ...


So does Leandro take terrible shots that kill the offensive flow, never pass the ball, hold the ball for 18 seconds at a time, fire up airballs, hardly ever get back for defense, and just generally not have a conscience?

Because that's Bobby Jackson in a nutshell.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

dannyM said:


> Do you think Barbosa has the ability to run the point?


Yes, I believe Barbosa has the ability to run the point. If u wanted to get techinical, i think Kobe Bryant has the ability to run the point, but the fact of the matter is, Barbosa is not a natural point guard. Hes a shoot first, pass second type of player, and i guess the Suns organization wanted him to be a Steve Nash, but hes not. The Suns, I believe have realized this and should go elsewhere to try to find the Steve Nash/Jason Kidd player they were trying to find in Barbosa. Barbosa has proven that hes a prolific scorer, and he'd rather do that than get everyone involved. Thats wat he likes to do, and hes damn good at it. We should pursue Ridnour!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> Right now, a 1st rounder in the near future. They're not gonna let him walk with another year left for nothing.



they wouldn't trade him for a first rounder. he's quickly becoming too valuable. i see shades of microwave in him. he's instant offense. too quick for most defenders and a developing long-range stud. he's surprised me with his development. will he ever be a point guard? prolly not. but an excellent third guard off the bench. i see him winning multiple sixth man of the year awards.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

What about trading barbosa now? =)

Quit your whinng.. Get james Jones out of the team.. Tim thomas too.. But you gotta keep Leandrinho! :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Lot's of teams are gonna try to steal him from the suns when possible.. We should worry..


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> No no no.
> 
> 
> You have do it like this:
> ...


repped


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> I hope we do get rid of him. Keep James Jones (rumor about getting rid of him to extend Barbosa) or even if we don't. Barbosa keeps someone else from coming in lol.. I'm not sure as to why our front office loves Barbosa so much. erratic, and too frenetic for my taste,


me neither. He can shoot, and he's quick, but nothing else.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

donMartini said:


> Do *you* think James Jones has the ability to run the point?


:rofl: NO!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

it would take a draft pick for me to trade Barbosa.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Rafael Araujo... a brazilian swap!

Hoffa in Phoenix may shine... because he won't suffer much pressure, and he can help this team coming off the bench... And Barbosa may rock in TO............


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

1.) I hated Barbosa last year so much. Even Amare said "nobody could pass him the ball" when Nash was injured. That implies that Barbosa can't do point guard. 

2.) This year his role has changed. Coach D no longer wants him to be Nash-clone because he is NOT and he won't be. He feels more comfortable playing the way he is playing right now. He runs the team a bit but most likely he is going to use his speed to break defense. 

3.) I am tired of getting draft picks now. It takes time to train somebody new and we don't know what we are getting. At this point, I say we keep Barbosa until something really nice shows up (or never). 

4.) Barbosa is not a shoot first point guard. He shoots first because that's what he does the best. Same with Eddie House. Both of them only really know how to score. Both of them have below average defense like Nash. I don't feel Barbosa guards any better than Nash. Yes, Barbosa has the speed but he is weak as well. I thought Barbosa can guard Parker... hell no. 

5.) I am not so sure what's James Jones' role on this team. He shoots some 3pt but I don't know what else he really excels at. I don't mind if we trade him after this season. Having him or not, doesn't break the team IMO.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i cant see the suns getting rid of a player like barbosa.. his like the 6th man on the team, and plus his stats show he can play the inside outside game.

marion, diaw and amare on the inside, nash n barbosa or bell on outside... thats unstoppable


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

chn353 said:


> i cant see the suns getting rid of a player like barbosa.. his like the 6th man on the team, and plus his stats show he can play the inside outside game.
> 
> marion, diaw and amare on the inside, nash n barbosa or bell on outside... thats unstoppable


If Amare wasn't injured... and Kurt Thomas. sigh

This team COULD have been so dominating... Suns is cursed.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

chn353 said:


> i cant see the suns getting rid of a player like barbosa.. his like the 6th man on the team, and plus his stats show he can play the inside outside game.
> 
> marion, diaw and amare on the inside, nash n barbosa or bell on outside... thats unstoppable


Sadly, it's not unstoppable. The one thing that can stop it is the limited checkbook of Robert Sarver. Suns would have to trade both Kurt Thomas and James Jones, plus not have any draft picks in order to afford Barbosa. He'll probably get a deal that starts at $5-6 million, while Diaw will command $7-8. If Barbosa stays, Bell probably goes too just so they can afford their four draft picks (two if they trade down) in the next two years. The one thing they could do is offer him a qualifying offer and then seek to trade him for a first rounder to a struggling team. Diaw, though, will not get a qualifying offer because the Suns cannot risk losing him.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

jibikao said:


> If Amare wasn't injured... and Kurt Thomas. sigh
> 
> This team COULD have been so dominating... Suns is cursed.


Getting sick of saying it every year...but...hey, there's always next year! :cheers:


----------

